# No-Tech vase, opinions?



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

my first "bowl" experiment, would like opinions/suggestions.

Very simple - glass vase, led light, potting soil, sand from ground/lot out back 
Amazon sword and crypts. No livestock, just plants

How often to change water?
Will plants grow without any current like this?
Will the water every clear up? Can I speed it along?

Thanks!


----------



## RobertWW (Aug 30, 2011)

Depends on what the cloudiness is from. If its from fine dirt or silt in the sand, then it should eventually fall down and clean up the water. That's what I think it is based on be color. Just give it a day or two and see.... If it doesn't clear up, do a water change or two to get it all cleaned up.


As for the plants, they should be fine without current, but I think eventually they'll need a source of CO2 via an animal or something. Not sure if that'll take a day, a week, a month, or more...

And as for the water changes, I just top mine off from evaporation. No need to change the water unless absolutely necessary.... Best of luck!


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

^^ +1
co2 comes from multiple sources: gas exchange, plants at night, decomposing organics, bacteria, top-off water. Not a ton, but enough. Couple of drops of Excel now and then prod things along.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## thinBear (Dec 16, 2011)

I like to try one too. Wouldn't 3w led light too strong? I am thinking using ambient light or sitting it next to the main tank.

I remember sword will develop long root, could be a problem later; but no experience.


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

Drop of excel & macro/micro ferts aren't a problem, that's what I do for the tank next to it.

Just raised the light up to about 6" off the top.

How about a snail or two? Have ramshorns in the tank next to it. Also have a bunch of RCS, could move a few babies over (vase isn't cycled in any way though - clean vase, new dirt/sand, plants were emerged, not submerged)

I figured the plants would either fail totally (I hope not) or get too big for the container in fairly short order. That is ok though - if they grow I have a nice spot for them in a real tank at home :smile: Then I'll put something else in here.

Thanks All! anything else?


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

set up, settled for 4 days, still cloudy. 90% Water change (carefully), cloudy. Wait 24 hours - nice!  Now I can see what sad shape those swords are in, hope they grown in nicer!


----------



## RobertWW (Aug 30, 2011)

ahh, yea, looks much better. Just gotta let the dirt and stuff settle down in there


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes, looking good.
I just capped my (used AS) to keep the dust down.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## tattooedfool83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Not sure how ur doing water changes but use a small air stone hose it takes debri off the substrate without sucking the substrate up and them when u put water back in it won't disturb the bottom. That's what I use on my bowl and I found out the hard way using a bigger diameter hose. Looks good those plants will bounce back


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

I stumbled onto the airline water change too, into an old super big gulp cup :smile:

A turkey baster seems t work decently too, little more control for me.

It's weird having no flow, no filters/pumps - just a light! I keep wanting to tinker with something but there are no moving parts :smile:


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

vase is doing well, but it seems to have sprouted a few friends  I think I have a problem, is there rehab for MTS?


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

jbrady33 said:


> vase is doing well, but it seems to have sprouted a few friends  I think I have a problem, is there rehab for MTS?


HAHAHA!

I just started my first low tech vase like this and I bought another at a garage sale, looks like I have a few more to go to catch up

Do you have one light over them all?

You should put some around the house so you can have "lights" in various rooms give you some more space for more tanks


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

There's no cure. On the upside, they're really easy to break down and consolidate when you realize it's gotten out of control. I looked around on day and realized I had 40 of the darn things going at once in my tiny apartment and realized it was time to start consolidating a bit.


----------

